# Is Robert Bussey good?



## PhotonGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Is Robert Bussey a good person to learn Ninjitsu from? I've heard some stuff about him, that he doesn't really teach true Ninjitsu and that some of the exercises he does are not stuff a Ninja would do.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 14, 2014)

Since he doesn't pretend to teach anything but his own program -- which is not any form of ninjutsu -- Bussey would be a terrible person to learn ninjutsu from.  Whether or not he's any good?  Don't know.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 14, 2014)

The website seems pretty legitimate but I'm sure jks knows a by far a lot more than I do about ninjiutsu than myself.  Might be something nice to look into but if if Jujutsu is what you want than this might not be what you want


----------



## Steve (Sep 15, 2014)

If you'd like to read some interesting articles, you might want to go over a few of the articles on Bullshido.com.  They've discussed him at length.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2014)

Whatever you might think of Bussey's current system (a modern eclectic style), my understanding is that he actually had very little instruction in ninjutsu. He was in the Bujinkan at a time when a foreigner visiting to train in Japan could get a black belt in 2 weeks just for showing up. (No, that is not a typo. Two weeks.)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2014)

No he would not be a good person to learn Ninjutsu from.  His time training in Budo Taijutsu was minimal at best.  As mentioned in an earlier post he is doing his own thing "Bussey Combatives".  

Tony is right in that when Bussey went to Japan he was there for a very little time.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 16, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Is Robert Bussey a good person to learn Ninjitsu from?



Why do you ask? Are you looking to train under Bob, or are you looking to begin training in ninjutsu (note: never, never "ninjitsu")? If the answer is no to both, what's the reason for the question? If the answer is yes to the first, then what Bob is currently teaching (not Ninjutsu) doesn't matter&#8230; and, if the latter is "yes", then if you give us your location, we can narrow down someone who's teaching the art for you.



PhotonGuy said:


> I've heard some stuff about him,



Such as?



PhotonGuy said:


> that he doesn't really teach true Ninjitsu



What is "true ninjutsu"?



PhotonGuy said:


> and that some of the exercises he does are not stuff a Ninja would do.



What would a "ninja" do? And what in Bob's methodologies don't fit with that ethos?

What I'm basically saying is that you're asking certain questions, using particular terms, but I don't think you have much of an understanding as to what the terms themselves actually relate to&#8230; and you have a rather inaccurate idea of what Bob teaches, as you're asking if he's a good teacher of something he's not claiming to teach.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

Based on some of the responses, Bussey does not sound like a good source. And I've heard that not just from here, about how he doesn't have much training himself in Ninjitsu. Also, I heard he's into weightlifting and supposedly most other ninjitsu practitioners don't do that because Ninja are supposed to blend into their surroundings and not be noticed. If you lift weights and build yourself up like a body builder, you will be noticed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Based on some of the responses, Bussey does not sound like a good source. And I've heard that not just from here, about how he doesn't have much training himself in Ninjitsu. Also, I heard he's into weightlifting and supposedly most other ninjitsu practitioners don't do that because Ninja are supposed to blend into their surroundings and not be noticed. If you lift weights and build yourself up like a body builder, you will be noticed.



Is English your second (or maybe 3rd...) language? Because you sure don't seem to understand what people are saying to you...
Allow me to restate, in the simplest possible terms.

Robert Bussey does not teach ninjutsu (note the spelling...) nor does he claim to be teaching Ninjutsu (note the spelling). So learning ninjutsu (did you notice the spelling?) from him is not possible. Because he doesn't teach ninjutsu (regardless of how incorrectly you spell it). Similarly, you cannot learn ninjutsu (hey, there's that word again!) from other people who do not teach ninjutsu (are you seeing a pattern here?).

Beyond that, your views on what ninjutsu (hey, see how easy it is to spell?) practitioners do is apparently based wholly on Hollywood fantasies with little (if any) contact with reality. 

The bodybuilding is irrelevant. Which is more notable: a guy with big muscles, or "that nutjob in the black pajamas with a sword on his back"?


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2014)

_*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

*Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

Wes Yager
MT Senior Moderator*_


----------



## Blindside (Sep 16, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Based on some of the responses, Bussey does not sound like a good source. And I've heard that not just from here, about how he doesn't have much training himself in Ninjitsu. Also, I heard he's into weightlifting and supposedly most other ninjitsu practitioners don't do that because Ninja are supposed to blend into their surroundings and not be noticed. If you lift weights and build yourself up like a body builder, you will be noticed.



Do you think that all modern ninjutsu practitioners are active practitioners of "grey man" blending techniques, becasue if they were, don't you think it would be a little odd to have a website regarding your expertise?  With pictures, video, and contact info?  

And weightlifting isn't bodybuilding.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 16, 2014)

Just because somebody lifts weights doesn't mean they're a bodybuilder but if you do get into a weightlifting program, whether you intend to be a bodybuilder or not, you will build a body that will be more noticeable.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 16, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because somebody lifts weights doesn't mean they're a bodybuilder but if you do get into a weightlifting program, whether you intend to be a bodybuilder or not, you will build a body that will be more noticeable.



If that was true, 30 percent of American ninjutsu practitioners would have to be obese just to blend into the American population.....  wait, that actually explains alot.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 17, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Just because somebody lifts weights doesn't mean they're a bodybuilder but if you do get into a weightlifting program, whether you intend to be a bodybuilder or not, you will build a body that will be more noticeable.



What?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2014)

Blindside said:


> If that was true, 30 percent of American ninjutsu practitioners would have to be obese just to blend into the American population.....



Ah yes, the Kenpo model!


----------

